# Picture frame spline video



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Courtesy of Woodsmith mag / TV show.
I hope this simple jig helps someone else out as well : )
Of course you can cut multiple slots at the same time by adding more cutters if you desire .
I think this would be quick and easy versus some of the other jigs used to hold the frames up in a vertical position. Enjoy : )

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2011/03/31/reinforcing-a-miter-joint/?autostart=true&utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=4658


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

And it could be used to add two splines to a box… just flip the box…cool… thanks mate..


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Cool idea Dusty.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

neat


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

nifty little sled


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Great Idea!! WoodSmith is always helpful!!!

Thanks for sharing


----------

